# Anime horses what do you think



## bluefire (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey guys.
I have been drawing for a while. I do a lot of cartoon/anime type drawings with colored pencils. What do you think?


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Influenced by legend of zelda perhaps  they look fun


----------



## bluefire (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks, I love Zelda. Its my favorite game series.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

deffinately a good game  I've been playing it recently


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

You have some pretty interesting designs and a good, eye-catching sense of color.  My biggest critique though (and I gripe about this a _lot_) is to learn proper anatomy and proportions _first_. It won't come naturally and takes time, but it's worth the end product of having anatomically-correct, styled drawings. 

I commend you for having the shape/joints in the legs correct! A _lot_ of younger horse artists tend to make them too like canine legs. I do have to say that at least your horses look like horses... I've seen some pretty bad horse drawings in my day. Like the one(s) below!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

You would get along with my friend fine  She loooves anime as well lol. Great work!


----------

